# Mr. Charlie Brown



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Some pictures of my handsome Charlie Brown from Thanksgiving.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is a great looking dog. I love Ace, too!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love the color of his eyes.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Charlie Brown is so handsome. I dont remember that much white on his face before. Love that last picture of him.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

I love Charlie Brown! He is gorgeous!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like he had fun.
Was this after the thanksgiving dinner? Kind o flooks like me after turkey, dressing, pie..........


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a good looking boy!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

what a handsome guy!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I love the back rub roll picture!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

very pretty and funny boy!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Looks like he had fun.
> Was this after the thanksgiving dinner? Kind o flooks like me after turkey, dressing, pie..........


hehe...he had the wiggles after going for a swim!


----------

